# Hello..update



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hi there. Well I'm off the prednisone....been off for about 10 days now. Seems I've having a hard time getting my energy back. Tired. I really think being on steroids for a month and now off sent my body into tired/recover mode now. I've heard some people do get depression like symptoms after being on for a while. I know prednisone causes high blood sugar levels and now of fof it I have VERY LOW blood sugar levels...too low. Seems before the prednisone. my hypoglycemic levels were getting back to norm. I was on only a month but with other issues/thyroid I think it adds to it all. Anyways got my thryoid tested yesterday, waiting for results. Endo called and wants me to come in next tuesday to get an ACTH test done... stress/hormone/adrenal gland test. Its extensive and could take a 2-3 hours depending on what they find. I'm glad she's checking this but I'm also worried too. After that I"m on holiday for a week in a half with the kids. Been a year! Can't wait. Off to the zoo and amusement park and visit family far away. Hope everyone is doing ok.:hugs:


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey there! Thanks for the update! Yes, coming off steroids can make you feel "wonky" to say the least. I hope that will resolve soon! ((HUGS)) hang in there!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You've had the AM cortisol test? Results?

I get Kenalog [cortisone] injections for my arthritis and if I have blood drawn I can expect my AM coritsol to be lower than a snake's belly to the ground.

I'm not a doctor but you've only been off the steroids for 10 days.....and were only on them for a month......is that enough time to have elapsed to give you a good reading on the ACTH-related tests?

Anyone with experience in this?

I can tell you for sure that Pred and other steroids do indeed make the blood glucose rise. Duration of the elevation depends on the kind of steroids used.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, I"ll mention it to them when I got off the prednisone and also that my glucose levels after getting off of it were unusually LOWer than what I am used to. Its gotten a bit better now though. I have my tests tomorrow then an appointment in August...i think just to talk to the endo..not sure what that one is for yet. A card came int he mail. Wish me luck.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You bet I'll wish you luck.

I think anytime anyone gets off Pred it's a real transition for the body. Pred is a wonder drug, make no mistake about that, but it's not without its little problems. But eventually it will have worked its way through your system and your body should adapt.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

So, how'd it go???


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hello. Just checking in. My appointment with the endo is Aug. 9 so I will post what she says then....they took 5 vials of blood today so we'll see what she says as a follow up. I know they took t3, t4, cortisol and acth as well as some marker in the blood for sendentary levels of blood cells....for triggers to fibro-myalgia possibly cause I wake up achy and stiff some days..so we'll see.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Hey...ok well the good news is my tsh levels are great....Just peachy  Yay its stabilized right now. She likes all tsh levels 2.5 or higher *closer to the 0 end*. Right now she figured out why I have sugar issues...she says I'm prediabetic. She has seen it soo many times and will bet her reputation on it. I am 'delayed' in my insulin...I produce enough but my body is also slightly resistant to it. I'm not overweight but could stand to lose 10 lbs..She said people who exercise reduce their chances of type II diabetes later by 45%. I guess I'll have to be more active...its better than getting a needle down the road in maybe 2, 5, or 10 years. Who knows. I am glad I have confirmation now . My sugar levels are low..and have a hard time getting 'up' but I have to snack often and be active.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> Hey...ok well the good news is my tsh levels are great....Just peachy  Yay its stabilized right now. She likes all tsh levels 2.5 or higher *closer to the 0 end*. Right now she figured out why I have sugar issues...she says I'm prediabetic. She has seen it soo many times and will bet her reputation on it. I am 'delayed' in my insulin...I produce enough but my body is also slightly resistant to it. I'm not overweight but could stand to lose 10 lbs..She said people who exercise reduce their chances of type II diabetes later by 45%. I guess I'll have to be more active...its better than getting a needle down the road in maybe 2, 5, or 10 years. Who knows. I am glad I have confirmation now . My sugar levels are low..and have a hard time getting 'up' but I have to snack often and be active.


Good to hear from you and you sound great!! Stay on top of that diabetes thing and nip it in the bud.

South Beach or Sugar Buster's are 2 good diet programs in case you are interested.

And do a lot of walking; throw in some yoga and pilates too!! ha, ha!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi, Daisy,

I'm Type II diabetic, so feel free to toss any and all questions my way.

The best tips I can give you are to exercise regularly and, if your doctor gave you a glucose monitoring test kit, monitor every particle that goes into your mouth for the next two weeks. You'll find out very soon which foods are your enemies. Most diabetics do not do diets.....they "eat to the meter," meaning they monitor their blood levels and if the glucose is higher than it should be for them, then they eat fewer carbs for the rest of the day.

Stay away from potatoes, rice, breads, and grains for starters. If you MUST have bread, eat rye bread. Many diabetics swear by the "grazing" method, which has them eating something every few hours, which keeps the glucose more stable.

You'll find your own way, but PM me and ask questions if you like.

The best possible advice I can give you is this: take care of this issue *now*. Lose those 10 pounds and learn to eat more sensibly [for a diabetic]. If you do this now, odds are you won't have to go on pills or insulin.


----------

